# Favorite pink blush for WOC



## mrslovejoy (Apr 23, 2009)

It's so hard to find a nice pink blush for women with deeper skin tones. I tried Nars super orgasm, but it didn't show up on my skin(reference skintone NC45). So far my favorite pink blush is Nars Angelika, but I'm curious to know what my fellow WOC name as their favorite pink blush.


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 23, 2009)

have you tried MAC fleur power? It's really good and bright. I'm just a tiny bit lighter than NC45 (BB honey), but it shows up so bright on me if I'm not careful that I'm sure it'll work one or two shades up.

I also have a Maybelline blush in rose or whatver it's called, and it's good on me as a cheap portable blush. I also like my Bourjois cendre de roses brune blush. It's now a bit hard and difficult to get the blush off the dome onto the brush though, but it's such a pretty colour.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_It's so hard to find a nice pink blush for women with deeper skin tones. I tried Nars super orgasm, but it didn't show up on my skin(reference skintone NC45). So far my favorite pink blush is Nars Angelika, but I'm curious to know what my fellow WOC name as their favorite pink blush._

 

Alot of WOC love Dollymix.  It's a sheertone blush.

My favorite pink blush right now would have to be Tippy it's a bright pink w/ a sheen to it.  Not too over the top and great for everyday use.  I also love Azalea (PRO)...that's a bright hot pigmented pink.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 23, 2009)

I second Azalea blush if you like a brighter pink cheek. It's a gorgeous bright color in the pan, but if you apply it lightly, you'll get a beautiful, flushed cheek with a bit of a glow. 

I also like Dame, which is a pale cool pink. You might want to check it out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dollymix and Pleasantry (LE)  are my favs
Tippy is also a very nice pink


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 23, 2009)

Azalea (used veeeeeeery lightly)
Blushbaby
Nars Crazed


----------



## mrslovejoy (Apr 23, 2009)

I tried Nars Crazed, but it was a little too reddish for me. I just bought Tippy yesterday, but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I'll have to check out Azalea and Dollymix.


----------



## onlyoneeye (Apr 23, 2009)

I love NYX Pinky blush. I own MAC Flirt & Tease and another one I can't remember the name of now but I'm tired of paying $18 for a blush. I'm also NC 45.


----------



## User38 (Apr 23, 2009)

Various blushers look great on a levels 4 & 3 skins:  crazed (NARS), Clay pink and perfect pink (BB), Desire & Sin (NARS), Dollymix, Tippy,  Fleur Power (corally pink)


----------



## labwom (Apr 23, 2009)

Ambering rose!


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 23, 2009)

I am NW45/NW47... I really like these pink colors:

-Mac Petticoat MSF
-Mac Dollymix
-Mac Fashion Frenzy
-Nars Crazed
-Nars Cactus Flower
-Mac Crushed Bougainvillea CCB


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 24, 2009)

Dollymix by Mac
Mai Tai by Milani
In Lust by Victoria's Secret


 and depending on your skintone, you might be able to get away with MAC's Petticoat MSF


----------



## kittykit (Apr 24, 2009)

Dollymix


----------



## shyste (Apr 24, 2009)

Right now I have been rocking Tippy applied w/187 brush and lovin it!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 24, 2009)

MAC Salsarose
MAC Merrily
MAC Gleeful
MAC Love Thing
NARS Crazed


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 25, 2009)

some of them:





Bright Pink:
Dolly Mix
Tippy
BB Peony Shimmerbrick

Soft Pink:
Angel
Stray Rose
Blushbaby 
maybelline pure blossom


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 27, 2009)

NC35ish and I like Nars Crazed, MAC Fashion Frenzy, Dollymix, and Sweetness.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Apr 27, 2009)

Fav=Stark Naked! Also like petticoat MSF.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 27, 2009)

Tippy and NARS Crazed.  I am still on the hunt for the perfect matte pink blush though...


----------



## d n d (Apr 27, 2009)

NYX Desert Rose
MAC Pinch Me-subtle pink w/o shimmer
MAC DollyMix


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 27, 2009)

MAC Ambering Rose.


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 28, 2009)

MAC DOLLYMIX is my favorite true pink. For reference I'm MAC NC45 (winter), BB GOLDEN (spring) NW43 (late summer)


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

I have to cosign on the Dollymix.  Loves it!!!


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I picked up Dollymix earlier today and I can see why it's well recommended, it should be applied lightly though but once I got the hang of it, I really like how it looks.


----------



## User38 (Apr 28, 2009)

I had forgotten about this thread so I meant to add BB Apricot.. it is the besttttt!!!


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 28, 2009)

i love dame


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 29, 2009)

Shu Uemura P Wine 25 is my favorite.  It's similar to MAC Tippy but way better texture and blending.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 30, 2009)

^Tippy is my absolute favorite.


----------



## metalkitty (May 1, 2009)

I loves me some pink blush! A few favs of mine are NYX Pinky (similar Tippy but nicer imo), MAC Azalea looks scary but sooo pretty!, disc. Cheekhue in Rhythmic (darkish bright raspberry), Prestige Love Eyeshadow ( too add a pink glow over blush), and last my all time favorite pink blush is NYX Mosaic in Paradise it's a pigmented dark pink with a great glowy look someone else must try it! I'll take pics with it on just to show the awesomeness!


----------



## kera484 (May 1, 2009)

I'm really loving Tippy at the moment. It's such a pretty color!! NYX Pinky is also really pretty, but its matte and matte's aren't really my favorite.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 1, 2009)

Just ordered NYX pinky, mocha and desert rose can't wait to try them out!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 2, 2009)

I love Stark Naked, NARS Desire, Lovestone M/es, Porcelain Pink MSF, Petticoat MSF and Stereo Rose MSF.


----------



## uabiola (May 2, 2009)

Im a NC 45/50 and I love petticoat MSF (alltime fave), Brunette MSF, and Tippy blush is cool too if you apply it lightly.


----------



## mrslovejoy (May 2, 2009)

I finally bought Mac Breezy! I love the pink flush it gives me!! I don't need alot to achieve the desired results!


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_I finally bought Mac Breezy! I love the pink flush it gives me!! I don't need alot to achieve the desired results!_

 
oh  yes! I love breezy, because of that. Coygirl is amazing!! as well.


----------



## grape2008 (May 4, 2009)

I myself wore Tippy/ Love Rock(MSF).
It's such a great pink for me(but I'm NC20 -yellow tone)


----------



## Pushpa (May 4, 2009)

im nc45/c7 and i'll add my 2 cents

mac: azalea, dollymix, petalpoint (for a frostier look), rhubarb, hushabye (matte and somewhat not as pink as the others but beautiful), desert rose, sweet william, pink shock ( a ccb), blonde and petticoat msf's blonde looks a lot like petalpoint
tart: flush cheek stain very soft but buildable and beautiful
nars: crazed and outlaw, outlaw is a lot softer than crazed so if crazed was too red i would def try outlaw probably my fave blush


----------



## cocomia (May 4, 2009)

Plum Foolery looks pink on me! Love it so much.


----------



## zerin (May 7, 2009)

Nars - DESIRE is my favourite matte pink blush! A TRUE PINK SHADE!


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

im a nc45 and i use i believe its coral from mac
i also just bought the coral scents blush palette...does anyone have this
there are like 10 colors and to tell the truth i have no idea how/where to wear all those shades
any advice


----------



## Miss Virtue (Jun 26, 2009)

MAC Rhubarb (Pro)
MAC Azalea (Pro)
MAC Dollymix
MAC Fleur Power
MAC Dainty 
MAC Pink Swoon (I've only recently learnt to love this)
MAC Cubic (a friend tried this on me and I quite liked it, but I don't own it personally)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I had forgotten about this thread so I meant to add BB Apricot.. it is the besttttt!!!_

 




I keep meaning to go and pick this up! Saw the the MUA at the BB counter wearing it and she looked to be about a NW45! - Looked absolutely fab on her!


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 26, 2009)

Azaela & Rhubarb

Also, I really like Gentle (mineralized).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 27, 2009)

MAC Azaela
MAC Rhubarb
MAC Tippy


I think Im going to check out Dollymix


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 27, 2009)

Desert rose


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2009)

MAC 
- Rhubarb
- Tippy 
- Dollymix 
- Azalea 
- Full Fuchsia 
- Deep Pink (d/c)

NARS 
- Mata Hari 
- Crazed 
- Constantinople (cream blush)
** Desire


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 28, 2009)

Another vote for Azalea!  Beautiful when applied correctly!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 30, 2009)

The softest, most beautiful pink blush in Nars Crazed.  For some extra color, MAC Azalea is the hottest!  It's frosty and gives an awesome sheen.  I can't live without them!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 30, 2009)

Tippy and Dollymix are my favorite pink blushes!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jun 30, 2009)

Melba by MAC. Looks chalky in the pan but goes on lovely.


----------



## bluebird08 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dollymix...


----------



## HerShe (Jul 1, 2009)

I love Orgasm by NARS


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 17, 2009)

Another vote for Dollymix! It's super pink yet wearable.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Aug 17, 2009)

I like sweetness BPB... it's really pink on me and I'm NC50


----------



## MACterliastic (Aug 18, 2009)

dollymix, can't go wrong!


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 18, 2009)

Shimmer Pink Pool from Lancome is the BEST!! AND they're in gift right now!


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 19, 2009)

to me i love cream blushes..so the best pink shade is stila convertible color in fuschia..well its a very bright fuschia pink that blends really nicely depending on how intense you want it to be..and it lasts whole day!!


----------



## meela188 (Aug 21, 2009)

mac dollymix


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 22, 2009)

If I have Tippy do I still need Dollymix?


----------



## couturesista (Aug 22, 2009)

I prefer Tippy over Dollymix. I have both, Dollymix has more shimmer and Tippy is a brighter shade of pink, imo, so I guess it depends on the look that ur going for.


----------



## CherryElion (Aug 28, 2009)

I love Dollymix! I love the sheen that it has, im a nc42 but i think it shows up in darker complexions


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 28, 2009)

I vote for Dollymix and Azalea!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 28, 2009)

Dollymix. Hands down.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 29, 2009)

The most amazing pink blush in the universe: Nars Angelika blush!!!


----------



## Inamorata (Aug 31, 2009)

I like Dollymix and Dainty..


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_If I have Tippy do I still need Dollymix?_

 
IMO you need both. They are different. I love them both.


----------



## highonmac (Sep 2, 2009)

STARK NAKED STARK NAKED! Lol, I also love fluer power!


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

Peachykeen,I use this alot and I am a NC30


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine would be Hot Planet Mineralize Blush  and Stark Naked by MAC.


----------



## lexsie (Sep 18, 2009)

Dollymix, Tippy & Sweetness!


----------



## kblkr4lf (Sep 22, 2009)

Daft Pink = glowy, pinky goodness


----------



## longhornsgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

I really love Cargo Tonga


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 9, 2009)

Mmmmm you got to love a hot pink cheek applied correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NC44 in Mac and Tan in Bare Escentuals

Pinch Me 
Blushbaby
Dollymix 

I have Tippy too and am excited to try it.


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Oct 23, 2009)

Stark Naked works pretty well


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 4, 2009)

Dollymix for sure!

And I'd throw in Pink Swoon in there too.


----------



## dopista (Nov 5, 2009)

Dollymix and Blushbaby


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

my faves are NARS desire and MAC tippy


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

My new love is Conjure Up blush from the holiday color collection.
 I really need to step up my blush game though. <3


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 26, 2009)

Mocha from MAC...favourite soft pink


----------



## AnjaNicole (Nov 26, 2009)

Well the only pink blush I have is Cactus flower by Nars. I really want tippy and dollymix next


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 27, 2009)

Pink blush loves:
MAC Azalea (Pro)
MAC Tippy LE (Hello Kitty)
MAC Gentle (mineralized)
MAC Petticoat MSF (for apple pop/highlight)
NARS Crazed
Black Radiance Spiced Ginger (drugstore gem!)


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 7, 2009)

Favorite Pink Blushes:
MAC Tippy (HK Collection)
MAC Dolly Mix
MAC Pink Swoon
MAC Azalea (Pro)
MAC Porcelain Pink MSF (Color Craft Collection)
MAC Dainty (Mineralized)
NARS Super Orgasm


----------



## lenchen (Dec 8, 2009)

My favourites from MAC are tippy, desirous,dollymix, Azeala, and salsa rose. I love NARS Crazed, and desire.


----------



## AnjaNicole (Dec 13, 2009)

Well I go dollymix and I am loving it I think I will try azalea next and try to track down tippy


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2009)

Just got my hands on NARS Crazed cant wait to try it out!


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 13, 2009)

Coygirl is great for the day/work and azalea is just irresistible for night.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mac tippy blush


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

I love Nars angelika and Mac dollymix


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 16, 2010)

I like stila lillium cream blush.. looks like a soft pink on my NC42 skin. I found Dollymix too harsh and unnatural pink on my skin. Nars Desire is really nice too, but i dont find myself reaching out for it often.


----------



## Ashleedarling (Jan 29, 2010)

Im definetly going to switch my MAC ambering rose for Dollymix today. Im not really feeling ambering rose, it disappears onto my skin


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleedarling* 

 
_Im definetly going to switch my MAC ambering rose for Dollymix today. Im not really feeling ambering rose, it disappears onto my skin_

 
really? interesting. what foundation shade are you? ambering rose has the most gorgeous glow. i hope you like dollymix!


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 4, 2010)

MAC Tippy
NYX Pinky


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 4, 2010)

I loooove Dollymix and Florida.


BTW- I have on Dollymix in my profile picture


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 7, 2010)

mac dollymix, breezy, love thing, conjure up, x-rocks, flirt & tease

laura geller pink grapefruit


----------



## fairyprincessfo (Feb 7, 2010)

pinch me is my current fav


----------



## Vanistar (Feb 24, 2010)

I love Nars Mata Hari..


----------



## Lapis (Feb 24, 2010)

Nars Mata Hari and Desire, I like matte cheeks


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 24, 2010)

i tried petticoat, and i think that its too frosty for me...smooth merge too, the first time i used it, it was good, but every time after that it just hasn't worked...time to sell them off, lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2010)

Currently loving Sleek's blush in Flamingo over top of Mac's Joi-de-Vivre or Florida cremeblend blushes.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

Dollymix is Gawgeous for a true pink.... Full Fuschia close runner up... Then I guess Ambering Rose is considered a pink...


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

i really want to try something bright like full fushia or azalea...i am nc 42,my fave pink is azalea blossom and milani luminous


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 12, 2010)

Daytime: Notable
Nighttime (or anytime you want to be glam): Dollymix


----------



## SmartnSexy2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairyprincessfo* 

 
_pinch me is my current fav_

 

I love Pinch Me too. But, you have to apply it with a light hand.

NC45 for reference.


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 13, 2010)

I've heard good things about Dollymix.  Gotta add it to my stash.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 28, 2011)

I noticed alot of blushes mentioned were powder, I would like a cream blush.  What about pink (bubblegum pink) cream blushes ?  Do you guys have any recs for a true cool-tone pink cream blush ?? Has anybody tried the So Sweet, So Easy Cremeblend Blush by MAC, if so what do you think ?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> I noticed alot of blushes mentioned were powder, I would like a cream blush.  What about pink (bubblegum pink) cream blushes ?  Do you guys have any recs for a true cool-tone pink cream blush ?? Has anybody tried the So Sweet, So Easy Cremeblend Blush by MAC, if so what do you think ?



 	Haven't tried the MAC Creamblends, but NYX makes a cream blush called Hot Pink that looks really cute.  I don't have that shade but I have other NYX cream blushes and I like their formula.  NARS has a nice cream blush called Constantinople (its not bubble gum pink but Hot Pink is).   Have you thought about any of the Stila Convertible Colors or Bobbi Brown Rouge Pots?  Ben Nye might have some Cream Rouges that fit the bill (and are cheap) too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've mentioned it or not but I would like to throw my hat in the ring with MAC Tippy.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Twinkle, no I havent even looked at Stila, Bobbi Brown or Ben Nye, that thought never crossed my mind.  I will check into those brands.  Also, my Ulta does a poor job of keeping NYX products stocked on the shelf.  Everytime I go in there it and go to the NYX section it always looks the same, I dont know  if they ever restock the NYX products.



Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Haven't tried the MAC Creamblends, but NYX makes a cream blush called Hot Pink that looks really cute.  I don't have that shade but I have other NYX cream blushes and I like their formula.  NARS has a nice cream blush called Constantinople (its not bubble gum pink but Hot Pink is).   Have you thought about any of the Stila Convertible Colors or Bobbi Brown Rouge Pots?  Ben Nye might have some Cream Rouges that fit the bill (and are cheap) too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

The great thing about Ben Nye is it's high quality and dirt cheap.  I don't have any of their cream blushes, but they have a lot of pinks and roses.  Also Cherry Culture (which sells NYX's entire line) has 20% off sales all of the time.  I will probably get some things for their 20% off sale during the 4th of July holiday, but they may very well have another sale before then.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 30, 2011)

I will be on the lookout for a Cherry Culture Sale !!!!! I need all the discounts I can get!


----------



## lenchen (May 1, 2011)

NARS Desire
  	NARS Mata Hari
  	NARS Crazed
  	NARS Amour
  	MAC Tippy
  	MAC Sweetness
  	MAC Dollymix
  	La Femme Pink

  	those are my favourite pinks


----------



## cocomia (May 2, 2011)

MAC Breezy and Her Blooming Cheek (LE) are nice, but my HG pink is Fleur Power which is actually more coral pink than straight up pink.

	I have never tried Dollymix, I feel like it's too flat for a "bright" blush and since I already have Her Blooming Cheek, I don't feel the need to try it. Lots of people love it though, so I will get it when HBC runs out.


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 29, 2011)

I missed out on Tippy. At the time I wasnt into make up. I got into makeup right after that. But by that time it was to late.Awww well lets hope they repromote sometime in the future


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 29, 2011)

They are currently running a 20% off sale this weekend. I also cosign to that NYX cream blush in HOT PINK.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 30, 2011)

My favorite pink blush are these:

  	MAC Dollyminx blush-Sheertone blush
  	MAC Desert Rose- Burgundy I know but it appears pink on me and I'm a NC50
  	NARS Orgasm


----------



## antigone21 (Jun 6, 2011)

My faves are MAC Fleur Power (it has a touch of coral apparently, but it looks straight up pink on me, natural and fresh) and MAC Breezy (berry-pink with red shimmer, I wore this everyday for a whole year). Also, NYX cream blush in Hot pink is amazing!


----------



## afulton (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree!  I missed out on Tippy too.  I have been trolling eBay and they are going for $50 and higher.  I'll just wait to see if MAC will repromote it sometime. 


AnjaNicole said:


> I missed out on Tippy. At the time I wasnt into make up. I got into makeup right after that. But by that time it was to late.Awww well lets hope they repromote sometime in the future


----------



## sss215 (Jun 7, 2011)

Illamasqua Tweak busher.  Its a perfect deep strawberry pink!


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

MAC Dollymix


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 18, 2012)

MAC Fashion Frenzy is beautiful on brown skin


----------



## strawberry1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mac hippness


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 19, 2012)

MAC's Stark Naked. It was LE but it's one of the very few pink blushes that looks good on me.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 20, 2012)

I love Tippy too! I found it @ coo & it is the only thing I picked up from HK.  I use it sparingly.  Hasn't been re-promoted yet.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 20, 2012)

I just picked up a few blushes from La Femme from www.makeupmania.com.

  	They have loads of pinks for a great price!


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am getting more into pink blushes, but I love Briar Rose from Venomous Villains. I'm more of a peach girl. I also have Supernova


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 20, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> I am getting more into pink blushes, but I love Briar Rose from Venomous Villains. I'm more of a peach girl. I also have Supernova


Speaking of peach blush I very recently bought MAC Peachtwist and it is absolutely gorgeous on brown skin... It is a permanent sheertone shimmer blush... It gave me more of what I was looking for vs Peaches


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know if I've answered this ages ago or not, but Desire by Nars is hands down the best pink blush I've come across. Tippy by Mac is great, too.


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 21, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Speaking of peach blush I very recently bought MAC Peachtwist and it is absolutely gorgeous on brown skin... It is a permanent sheertone shimmer blush... It gave me more of what I was looking for vs Peaches


  	Cool. I love Peaches!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mac Pinch O Peach  Amazing color payoff...


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes NARS Desire is an amazing pink.  I also like La Femme Stormy Rose


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 22, 2012)

Probably M.A.C " Well Dressed " it's light and has blueish undertones, I think it's very classy.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Sep 27, 2012)

my favorite pink blush is from Rimmel Pink Rose.. its v subtle and gives a naturally pink shade.. that you can wear everyday!!. plus i also love its Santa Rose.. a bit of a peachy shade..


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 29, 2012)

I absolutely love Fashion Frenzy... It is my go2 pink blush n it looks amazing on my NC50 skin... I also love Breezy if I want medium pink shimmer


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 4, 2012)

MAC Mineralized Blush in Love Thing and NARS Dolce Vita Blush.

  	Besides Supernova by MAC, It think those are the only two pink blushes I have....oh no I have Coygirl but I've never worn it.


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 6, 2012)

i like Bobbi Brown Nude Pink Blush!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 20, 2012)

LaFemme Frambroesia is gorg I also go back and forth between MAC tippy and Dollymix


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 27, 2012)

i like Elizabeth Arden pink star blush...


----------



## califabulous (Nov 27, 2012)

mac dollymix is really great for woc.  i like also like mac gentle and nars mata hari


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 1, 2012)

Her Blooming Cheek (MAC - A Tartan Tale 2010) has been my go to pink for a while now. It's so prettyyy and perfect for darker skin tones. Pretty much when ever I wear it I get asked what it is. If you can find it at a CCO etc.. pick it up!


----------



## deanfour (Jan 5, 2013)

Nars Desire!


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 10, 2013)

Mac Dollymix, Lovejoy, Brunette MSF and MUFE #75 eyeshadow as a blush

  	Forgot to add Milani Berry Amore


----------

